# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Bad Girls - anyone miss it?

## Chris_2k11

aw just been watching some old clips from the first few series, such a shame how much it went downhill in the end! it really was great up until the last few years. I think i'd probably put it in my top 5 shows ever, I used to love Footballers Wives aswell but out of the two Bad Girls is definitely the one I miss most!

----------


## Abigail

It was great when Yvonne was around as Queen of the wing. I was thinking the other day about the episode when Deny and Shaz were getting high on mushrooms and there was a fire in the jail. 

Fenner and Body Bag were great. Who was the guy who Fenner had a rekationship with? I can remember his face but not his name.

I might have to watch some old episodes online, I'm feeling nostalgic.

----------


## Bryan

> It was great when Yvonne was around as Queen of the wing. I was thinking the other day about the episode when Deny and Shaz were getting high on mushrooms and there was a fire in the jail. 
> 
> Fenner and Body Bag were great. Who was the guy who Fenner had a rekationship with? I can remember his face but not his name.
> 
> I might have to watch some old episodes online, I'm feeling nostalgic.


Neil Grayling...

man i used to love Bad Girls, it was the best British drama on the box, and we barley have any good ones now!

the quality of the show went down in the last series, but i feel they could have picked it up again

i have all the series on dvd so if i ever miss it i just can put them on and watch them again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

so funny, but I was thinking about this yesterday saying how much I missed it...

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I miss it so much. I have bought all the DVDs since it ended and I've been hooked on watching them over and over again. I definetly place it in my top 5 favourite programmes and Series 1 is probably the best series of anything British i've seen - a wonderful drama, brilliant characters, top notch writing. It did go downhill after a few series, but it was still great... but Series 8 was terrible, but I still bought it anyway as there are a few redeeming features.

----------


## Abbie

I do! It was great
Alhtough it did get boring in the end

----------


## Luna

i loved this show got them all on dvd so dont miss them that much

----------


## Hollie-x

I used to watch this all the time until the last series or so. Thought it was a bit rubbish compared to the first imo. Although I like the one where they killed... Rimmer was he called?

----------


## Bryan

> I used to watch this all the time until the last series or so. Thought it was a bit rubbish compared to the first imo. Although I like the one where they killed... Rimmer was he called?


do you mean Fenner? his death was great - an ice pick for a murder weapon! genius!

----------

Hollie-x (11-09-2008)

----------


## Abigail

The last series I watched was where Fenner locked Yvonne in the cupboard in the basement. That scared me when he just left her there.

----------


## Hollie-x

> Originally Posted by Hollie-x
> 
> 
> I used to watch this all the time until the last series or so. Thought it was a bit rubbish compared to the first imo. Although I like the one where they killed... Rimmer was he called?
> 
> 
> do you mean Fenner? his death was great - an ice pick for a murder weapon! genius!


Yeahh that's the one. Where the hell did I get Rimmer from lmao.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> The last series I watched was where Fenner locked Yvonne in the cupboard in the basement. That scared me when he just left her there.


omg that was scary as. good drama though

----------


## Bryan

> The last series I watched was where Fenner locked Yvonne in the cupboard in the basement. That scared me when he just left her there.


it started to go downhill after that. I quite liked series six with Frances, Darlene and Tanya Turner from Footballers Wives but it was never quite the same without Yvonne in it.

----------


## Abigail

> Originally Posted by Abigail
> 
> 
> The last series I watched was where Fenner locked Yvonne in the cupboard in the basement. That scared me when he just left her there.
> 
> 
> it started to go downhill after that. I quite liked series six with Frances, Darlene and Tanya Turner from Footballers Wives but it was never quite the same without Yvonne in it.


Darlene Cake... she was funny. Especially when she turned Mormon to get hot chocolate at bedtime.

----------


## Bryan

> Originally Posted by Bryan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abigail
> ...


I loved it when bodybag took her biscuits off her "what ya think i'm gonna carve some bitch up with dem jammy dodgers!?"  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abigail
> 
> 
> The last series I watched was where Fenner locked Yvonne in the cupboard in the basement. That scared me when he just left her there.
> 
> 
> omg that was scary as. good drama though


I agree, I rememer actually not sure if I wanted to watch it cos I was scared

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

My two favourite quotes of all time:

When Karen is about to nail Fenner with her dossier:

"Your balls are going on my mantlepiece, Jim"

Jim (referring to Di):

"I'd rather shag a dry stone wall"

----------


## Hollie-x

> Jim (referring to Di):
> 
> "I'd rather shag a dry stone wall"


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
I remember that one (:

----------


## Bryan

Di was a brilliant character. I remember the whole turkey baster storyline with Neil!  :Lol:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Abigail

The woman who played Di was in The Bill on Wednesday. It took me ages to figure out who she was.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the best days were when shell dochley were in it

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Jim (referring to Di):
> 
> "I'd rather shag a dry stone wall"


"I don't fancy you Di, infact you turn me right offff!!"  :Rotfl: 

I also forgot to mention Alma out of Corrie and the other one, they were great characters!

----------


## Chris_2k11

watch if you dare haha

----------


## Bryan

> Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> 
> 
> Jim (referring to Di):
> 
> "I'd rather shag a dry stone wall"
> 
> 
> "I don't fancy you Di, infact you turn me right offff!!" 
> ...


I loved the Costa Cons, when they conned bodybag! that was brilliant!  :Big Grin:  and when they tried to seduce Benny from Crossroads to escape in his cake van  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

I can remember the fire and I swear when someone was trapped but was on magic mushrooms  :Ponder:  I cant remember who or what series and I swear Im not making it up, I was just young at the time of watching it

----------


## Bryan

> I can remember the fire and I swear when someone was trapped but was on magic mushrooms  I cant remember who or what series and I swear Im not making it up, I was just young at the time of watching it


it was Shaz. Shaz and Denny were high on magic mushrooms, Denny was persauded to move over to the library with all the girls but Shaz was too high to care, so Denny had to leave her and then died  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

I remember now!

----------


## laura87s

i miss it sooo much! The musicals great i had to get my fix from that and then meet bodybag and shell, denny, nikki and helen was great  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## samantha nixon

I miss bad girls, I used to love it, but my fav serie's were the ones with Claire King in, I loved the storyline when jim sent karen up for the hit and run, and she spat in his face lol

Laura I also love the musical, its really good

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I loved Di. I thought she was great. A quote from her I loved:

"if it wasnt for me, you would still be in that prison being gang banged"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao im just watchin the ep where Tanya Turner arrives

"I want to speak to the manager"

Bodybag - "Manager?! you're not in one of your fancy hotels now you know!"  :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

> lmao im just watchin the ep where Tanya Turner arrives
> 
> "I want to speak to the manager"
> 
> Bodybag - "Manager?! you're not in one of your fancy hotels now you know!"


they were 3 of the best episodes of Bad Girls ever.

loved it when she tried to talk gangster to the black girl

and when she tried to bob to Darlene's music in the cell lol

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Watching episodes recently reminded me of a line that made me giggle from Fenner.. he seen Colin injecting in the toilets and when he confronts Colin in the PO's office about it, Colin said he had diabetes.. and Fenner replied:

"What type? Type A? Type B...or Type bollocks?  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

how much is each series on dvd? i can imagine its quite a lot

----------


## Bryan

> how much is each series on dvd? i can imagine its quite a lot


they're all from about 10-20 quid each on Play.com, which is the best price i've ever seen them:

http://www.play.com/Search.aspx?sear...&go.x=0&go.y=0

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> how much is each series on dvd? i can imagine its quite a lot
> 
> 
> they're all from about 10-20 quid each on Play.com, which is the best price i've ever seen them:
> 
> http://www.play.com/Search.aspx?sear...&go.x=0&go.y=0


wow thats actually brilliant, i might get a few for xmas starting from 1

----------


## *-Rooney-*

try HMV at the moment as they are having a mega sale, i got series 2 Desperate housewives reduced from 40 to 20 and series 3 reduced from 45 to 20 total bargain my opinion.

so they may have bad girls on sale also

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I managed to get Series 1 - 4 pretty cheap as WHSmith had a sale on two years ago. They had Series 1 -4 on sale for Â£10 each! Bargain! I paid around Â£20 each for Series 5 - 8. Totally worth it though, as I watch them often, and it will be great to watch them over and over again, in years to come.

----------


## Katy

All this talk has made me bad girls fever! I think i may have to start getting them one by one. THe early ones were the best. I have hardly any money at the minute so giving me that link is probably the worst thing possible. Oh well! 

My favourite was Yvonne and Darlene in the later series.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Darlene did my head in the way she used to talk. Although the majority of the cast was brilliant it did still have its fair share of awful characters like any other show i suppose, Darlene, Snowball  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Ricky out of eastenders etc. most of the bad ones came in near the end unsuprisingly

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I thought Darlene had some great moments, but her character was ruined by the end.

----------


## Bryan

that episode where she set fire to herself was haunting! but then in the christmas special (the final ever episode) they never said what happened to her.

i still think there was life left in the show when it was axed, with some good characters it could have carried on a while longer.

----------


## D.kicky

Anyone catch this on Tuesday? I felt sorry for jim at first but after what he did he deserves it. That Janine sp used to be Mandy in Eastenders, Anyone remember?

LOVEEEE BAD GIRLSSSSS

----------

